# what have I done!



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

purchased today....

Actually have wanted one of these. Glock Model 33..... 357 sig

First impression;
Hang on when firing... 
30-40 ft away from the metal target, and the target didnt move when it was hit.
Nice feel to it. Not sure Magazine is correct as it says 40 cal on it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

NICE!!! .357 sig is a necked down .40 brass


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a glock 27, 40 cal. I bought a 357 barrel and now can shoot either 40 or 357 sig with it.
You can do the same with a 40 barrel, they are the same gun just different barrels.
As mentioned the sig is a necked down 40. 
I was very pleased with this subcompacts performance. At my CC classes I outshoot most full size.
Yes the 357 has a little torque, more than the 40.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Have only sot a few rounds through it as the neighbor just had surgery and I am kinda respecting his need for little quiet. Have ordered few more magazines and am looking at a 40 barrel... give the guy another week then the firing range will open in the backyard.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice gun, what did you mean the target didn't move? I had dies for that a couple months ago in
some stuff I traded for. Sold them off, have never loaded 357 Sig.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Must be a pea shooter if it can't move steel lol


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Nice gun, what did you mean the target didn't move? I had dies for that a couple months ago in
> some stuff I traded for. Sold them off, have never loaded 357 Sig.


hit the 1/4 inch steel target dead center and it just kind of ehhh winked. If you hit the target on the edges it would flip the target around. When I use my 45lc and hit the target... the target provides wind if you know what mean. should see what the target does when it gets hit by 38-55 round.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> hit the 1/4 inch steel target dead center and it just kind of ehhh winked. If you hit the target on the edges it would flip the target around. When I use my 45lc and hit the target... the target provides wind if you know what mean. should see what the target does when it gets hit by 38-55 round.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dovan, you are right 38/55s wreck targets. I would get rid of the 38/55 if I was you. Will end up
> driving you into financial ruin buying targets. Send it down here and I will send you a nice 22 that
> is easier on targets.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Good for you on caring about your neighbors needs.We all could use considerate neighbors like yourself!


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

If either of you are by Dayton with a 357 sig I have two boxes of ammo I would trade for a box of 45. Just target stuff I think lawman and PMC.


----------

